# Possible scammer



## Omrat (May 14, 2013)

Hey !

Didn't know where to post it but I got PM from user "mark101":

_Good day....still in interested in buying this items..and i have it
for sale contact me for pic and details.....Thanks

Best Regard

Diego,

Sweden

contact me Via [email protected] OR i will need Your E-mail address for pic and details_

I have WTB thread in Marketplace.
I googled the email address and it seems to be a scam.

Regards,
Tarmo


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 14, 2013)

I got a message from him too, seems the mods swung the ban-hammer though, good call


----------



## Watty (May 14, 2013)

Same here...that was a short lived tenure.


----------



## JPMike (May 15, 2013)

I got an email from this guy too, definitely a scammer!!


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys I got that exact email from him.

I emailed and asked for pictured (I was looking for an evh 5150) he send pictures of a 100 watt and 50 watt lol.

I offered him a ridiculously low price and he accepted straight away. Definite scammer.

Rep for this thread.


----------

